# Hell yes!!!



## TRANE (Sep 10, 2013)

Finally, I got my first handgun today. And I am glad to announce that it is a BERETTA PX4 STORM COMPACT!!!! Range report still to come. Just super excited.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Very cool.

I still remember my first handgun. Oh wait........no I don't.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Congrats on the new handgun.


Paratrooper your first gun might have been your service piece, maybe?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

pic said:


> Congrats on the new handgun.
> 
> Paratrooper your first gun might have been your service piece, maybe?


Naw.......my issued LE service piece was like my 10-12th handgun or so.

I wouldn't count any military issued or LE issued handgun "my handgun".

Now I'm going to have to take some time and go way back and see if I can figure out what piece, was my first piece. We're still talkin bout guns......right? :smt033


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

You sound like a kid at their first Christmas. I love it!


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

paratrooper said:


> I still remember my first handgun. Oh wait........no I don't.


Was going to ditto-that, but then realized that was a long, long time ago in a galaxy far, far away.....


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> Naw.......my issued LE service piece was like my 10-12th handgun or so.
> 
> I wouldn't count any military issued or LE issued handgun "my handgun".
> 
> Now I'm going to have to take some time and go way back and see if I can figure out what piece, was my first piece. We're still talkin bout guns......right? :smt033


I remember my first, it was so beautiful I couldn't even get it up and pointed to the target. My limb was like a wet noodle.
I thought I was loaded and ready to fire. 
BUT, could not perform until the next outing


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

pic said:


> I remember my first, it was so beautiful I couldn't even get it up and pointed to the target. My limb was like a wet noodle.
> I thought I was loaded and ready to fire.
> BUT, could not perform until the next outing


Ya know, they have pills for that kind of issue in this day and age. :mrgreen:


----------



## TRANE (Sep 10, 2013)

So I finally got out to the range today, I put about 150 rounds through my px4 no issues what so ever. For my first handgun I am completely satisfied.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

TRANE said:


> So I finally got out to the range today, I put about 150 rounds through my px4 no issues what so ever. For my first handgun I am completely satisfied.


Good to know that all went well and you are happy with the PX4.

Nothing like a gun that shoots great right out of the box. :smt023


----------

